# Killed the Gags !



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

8 or 9 of us today aboard the Total Package. Had a hell of a good time. Non stop snapper and Grouper pulling. The Captain and mate were top notch. Give these guys a call super nice rig also


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

fine catch right there, mighty fine


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

How far out? What depth of water? East West?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

not sure we had blind folds on


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd really like to know that spot. That's a lot of fish right there!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Beau F said:


> I'd really like to know that spot. That's a lot of fish right there!


Give them a call. Your not gonna get his spot but he will put u on the fish. That's how he makes a living. He don't own the spot. If you even think about gps he will throw it in the water. No reason to steal a mans bread and butter. It is one hell of a spot! I'll give u a hint.. 12-20 miles east from pecola pass. Happy hunting


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

wow! awesome fish carnage! we still haven't caught us a gag yet. gotta get out there asap! i have a question if you dont mind. did you catch gags and snapper in the same spot? in my past (limited) experience i never caught both on the same spot. always thought they didn't share the same structure. so far ive found nothing but snapper unless i venture out to 200' +.

thanks


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Xpac said:


> wow! awesome fish carnage! we still haven't caught us a gag yet. gotta get out there asap! i have a question if you dont mind. did you catch gags and snapper in the same spot? in my past (limited) experience i never caught both on the same spot. always thought they didn't share the same structure. so far ive found nothing but snapper unless i venture out to 200' +.
> 
> thanks


All the Gags and snapper came from the same spot. Huge "live" bait is the key. Different spot produced mingos, triggers, scamp and a few nice red grouper. Sharks were bad at this spot. Pulled up many grouper fish heads.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks! cant wait to get out!


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*total package*

Capt Sean is a good guy and we've never had a bad trip with him. Highly recommended.:thumbsup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

hmm. maybe ill sell my boat and start going with him. would be much cheaper and easier lol


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd never take another man's living....Thats just bad karma. I was just saying that I'd like to have a spot like that. To "find" it. When my friends ask me where I fish, I tell them it's a "reef out in the gulf"


----------



## shameless (Dec 3, 2007)

i know where that spot is going there saturday and sunday


----------

